
Pineapples could be key to treating the new coronavirus - digital_voodoo
https://www.nzherald.co.nz/lifestyle/news/article.cfm?c_id=6&objectid=12357695
======
foxyv
> The drug, BromAc – which is made with an enzyme found in pineapples -was
> found to dissolve the spike proteins that Covid-19 uses to infect human
> cells.

So not pineapples themselves but a derivative.

> It has been repurposed into a nasal spray that researchers hope will stop
> the virus' spread from the nose and throat to the lungs. A trial on patients
> at the Royal Melbourne Hospital could start next month.

So not an injection or anything, just sort of a nasal barrier.

------
brian_herman__
yummy! maybe they could make the nasal spray scented in pineapple.

